# How much is my Ross mountain bike worth??



## hoagelaina (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm pretty sure this is a late 80s Ross mountain bike, possible early 90s.  Mt. Olympus 21 speed.

Is it worth anything?

Thanks


----------



## SilverBullet08 (Sep 29, 2013)

*How much?*

In my area(Socal) you can sell it all day long from $80-$120 dollars.And that is realistic.


----------



## ilna (Jan 7, 2014)

Just out of curiosity... how much has it cost?


----------

